# Offering writing services.



## Zachary Carl Henry (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello and welcome to my post! I am a new writer in this community and have been working on reddit for a couple months now for free. I recently moved and although I have a job I wont get my first paycheck for at least 3 weeks. Due to this situation I am looking to make some money so I can afford my bills.

I WILL WRITE ANYTHING EXCEPT FOR ILLEGAL CONTENT. Though I specalize in stories involving Diaper content, age regression, vore, gender change, etc. I will write anything though. 

I won't be charging much as my work is in need of edititng still, I am new after all. I am hoping to rely on you guys to make fair prices I wont post any specifics, let me know what you can pay and we will work it out. I need money ASAP and will get to stories as I have the time. If you read this far thank you for considering have a wonderful day.


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (Aug 8, 2021)

CharlesChubb said:


> Hi, how can I contact you?


Hello I'm most easily contacted on Discord at Zinc142#7075


----------

